# [Tausch] Watch Dogs



## atchman (23. November 2013)

Hallo erstmal,

ich wollte mir die Watch Dogs Uplay Exclusive Edition für den PC holen, aber allen Anschein nach ist sie nicht mehr vorhanden.

Aus dem Grund wollte ich nachfragen, ob es den jemand hier gibt der die Watch_Dogs - Dedsec Edition für die Konsole sich vorbestellen wollte.

Da der Digitalinhalt bei beiden identisch ist, ist meine Frage, ob er sie sich nicht für den PC holen könnte, und ich die Uplay Exclusive Edition für seine gewünschte Konsole. Danach tauschen wir einfach die DVD´s und den digitalen Inhalt. Was den Versand angeht, würde ich natürlich das Porto übernehmen.
Ich weiß dass es eine Digitale Download Version davon gibt, aber ich würde gerne den Steelbook sowie die physische DVD haben.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

PS: 

Unter den Link wird man sehen, dass die Dedsec Edition die 5 Einzelspieler-Packs sowie die 3 Einzelspielermissionen hat.
Watch_Dogs - Dedsec Edition

Und die Uplay Edition genauso die 5 Einzelspieler-Packs sowie die 3 Einzelspielermissionen hat.
Watch_Dogs - Uplay Exclusive Edition


----------

